
Samsung Starts Mass Producing Industry’s First 128-Gigabyte DDR4 RAM Modules - nonne
http://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-starts-mass-producing-industrys-first-128-gigabyte-ddr4-modules-for-enterprise-servers
======
sufiyan
Why is this even anything big? I mean, at almost ~2 GB/s, isn't this like
snails pace for enterprise systems.

